# What Do You Think Of Him?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This is our Full Codi/PCI Boer Buck, DGBG CODI RC Cola.

He is a son of Ennobled Renoir's CODI. RC is 27 months old and 300lbs and a big baby!

He is for sale too just ask, or go to our website.  He is our main breeding buck till he is sold.

Please give your honest opinions! I can take it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a CHUNK! I don't know the meat goats but looking at that chunky butt has me thinking that he's a good boy!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll be honest, I'd like to see more pics of him to really be sure of an opinion. 

What I'm seeing about him that I like:

good sirey head
v good breed character in head
good frame
optimal amount of bone
v good length
well set up rump (angulation etc)
good testicles
good horn set

What I'm seeing about him that I dont like:

very coarse shoulders
tendency towards cow hocks
I'd definitely like to see more muscle expression in the butt - check out Pam's (toth boer goats) website and the butts of her two young bucks Rossi and Hurricane
I'd like to see overall more meat characteristics - thickness, muscle expression, depth of body, spring of rib, fleshing, skin folds, butt and eye muscle. The pics show that you have plenty of green feed available so he should be in good body condition, bulked up and muscular, especially with his age, but on the contrary he is in very low body condition, which indicates to me he is a poor doer (or in need of a worming).


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Keren-Yes you would be right about the non-thick rump, he definitly doesnt have that going for him, he never does, but his kids do! (This is where the drooly smiley would come in but I cant find it! LOL)

The second picture was when he had three does in with him and they all went into heat that same day. So he decided not to eat and it was taken before I fed him the next day. So yeah, a little on the thin side.

We try not to keep him too fat, its pretty hard on him.

Hes not that cow hocked actually. I caught him off guard and he likes to stand awkward. LOL

Thank yall for your opinions. 

:drool: Found the drooly smiley. LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well haroomph! Just found this thread & no pics.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

try to get some updated pics of him, pics can make all the difference since we cant actually see him! :thumb: 

seems nice, but like you said those goofy bucks tend to get thin around breeding time. love his head, great horns, good testes and he appears to be tall. just needs to be filled out and that will give him more depth.


----------

